# 5 Years Later...How Uber has evolved



## loilae (Oct 28, 2017)

1. Loose requirement signing up
2. Country with huge influx of immigrants from "every part of the world"

Now take 10 secs connecting all the dots with a little bit of logic. You get why people are willing to drive for peanuts and WILL continue to do so.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Actionjax said:


> Well I passed my 5 year mark at the end of August and was one of the first drivers to hit the streets in the early days. I must say the landscape has changed quite a bit since then. Some Good and some not so good.
> 
> I for one have stopped taking rides for about 3 months now and was very limited since late last year. People come and go doing this gig for many reasons, some people are still holding on.
> 
> ...


Its not an evolution but a morphing into the worst aspects of the taxi industry. At least the taxis have restricted the number of licences so their pay is not being eroded and reduced even further.


----------



## 13210 (Apr 21, 2015)

I'll hit my 5-year anniversary in November. Long gone are the days where $40-50/hr was the norm. There is still money to be made, but you have to be smart about it. Surges are still out there, but definitely not like they used to be - last week I had surge fares every morning between 730 & 9am.The next 5 years will see even more changes to the rideshare landscape. Regulations should restrict online time to 6-8 hours/day. This would effectively place a cap on drivers since they wouldn't be able to stay logged in indefinitely. Rideshare was never intended to be a FT gig. As for the shitter, they should blow the whole thing up. I don't see the purpose other than to create a hangout place for lazy drivers.


----------



## Torontofishingdude (Mar 12, 2018)

Wow we basically quit ubering at the same time and came to the same conclusions, I guess great minds think alike!


----------



## Tj77 (Nov 26, 2016)

It feels soo good to read the comment of these toronto uber driver legends


----------



## Speedy_Gonzales (Jun 14, 2018)

Happy Anniversary!
Nice time to post this, as this morning there was no surge but traffic everywhere.

Atleast we have this


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Speedy_Gonzales said:


> ... as this morning there was no surge but traffic everywhere.


*Yes, what the hell happened this morning??? Absolutely NO surge. I thought the Uber App was malfunctioning???*


----------



## Speedy_Gonzales (Jun 14, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> *Yes, what the hell happened this morning??? Absolutely NO surge. I thought the Uber App was malfunctioning???*


Every morning it's 2.4x and today nothing, I checked rider app, closest cars are 7 minutes away, still no surge. Maybe Uber testing to see if surge is even worth it, maybe just disable surge and the results would be the same.

Uber doesn't want to give boost, so they are seeing if same amount of riders get picked up with surge and without it. The insane morning surge is definitely hurting their business


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Speedy_Gonzales said:


> Every morning it's 2.4x and today nothing, I checked rider app, closest cars are 7 minutes away, still no surge. Maybe Uber testing to see if surge is even worth it, maybe just disable surge and the results would be the same.
> 
> Uber doesn't want to give boost, so they are seeing if same amount of riders get picked up with surge and without it. The insane morning surge is definitely hurting their business


If there is no surge on the weekday mornings, that's the end of driving in the mornings for me. :frown::frown::frown:

Now I know how @RideshareDog feels being only a Lyft driver.


----------



## Speedy_Gonzales (Jun 14, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> If there is no surge on the weekday mornings, that's the end of driving in the mornings for me. :frown::frown::frown:
> 
> Now I know how @RideshareDog feels being only a Lyft driver.


...
No man, drive for 3x uberpro points :laugh:...

Or u can take the riders phone like @Uberchampion and just tip yourself


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> *Yes, what the hell happened this morning??? Absolutely NO surge. I thought the Uber App was malfunctioning???*


Haha yep, I was long gone, 7:45 crossed dvp eastbound. F. downtown with no surge.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

We drive for points now..
Took Uber 1,200 Marketing people to archieve that..

Its a vicious circle..
People driving tell others how much they make to recruite them...

The new ants finance a brand new car..
Most of them barely can drive..
Do illegals turn to get to pax faster and wait for pax..

Then when tax season hit..
This is when they realized they are making $3.99/hrs..

They cant stop.. car loan need to be paid..
They became their own slave.


----------



## 13210 (Apr 21, 2015)

Uber Pro.... Pavlov's Dog Theory in action.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Skorpio said:


> We drive for points now..
> Took Uber 1,200 Marketing people to archieve that..
> 
> Its a vicious circle..
> ...


No more $3000 /week earnings. That's all folklore gone to wayside. Now you can brag about getting 3000 points and grossing $1000/week. LOL.


----------



## AlexXx (Jun 25, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> No more $3000 /week earnings. That's all folklore gone to wayside. Now you can brag about getting 3000 points and grossing $1000/week. LOL.


3000 a week? When was that lol


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

AlexXx said:


> 3000 a week? When was that lol


2014? When Uber first arrived?


----------



## AlexXx (Jun 25, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> 2014? When Uber first arrived?


3000 a week lol oh yea there was no time limit before so maybe 70 hours driving lol


----------



## Athos (Mar 15, 2017)

Great review @Actionjax !

I'm coming up on three years, I missed the glory days, got in when it was still OK to get out and hustle but starting two years ago driving really slid downwards. Now I only drive about 10 hours a week when I know I can make $20+ an hour. I do it for something to do, for variety in my retired life and for easy pocket money. The bloom has definitely fallen from the rose.

You said that you hardly take Uber anymore as a passenger. It would be nice to contrast your 5 years as a driver with your 5 years as a passenger. From your hints it looks like the same downward trajectory. Passengers used to be cool and fun. Now the novelty is not there driving is more like an assembly line job. I still get fun people on Saturday night but things have changed.

I was in a bank in Brampton yesterday and there were two other cars that had both Uber and Lyft stickers in the small parking lot . One old Indian guy with a grey handlebar moustache was walking slowly into the bank with his wife. They got into line to the teller just behind me. He said he was 5 years with Uber. Everyday he takes his ratty Dodge Caravan to Toronto and works the day full-time. You could see he was trying to light up his enthusiasm but he seemed pretty burnt out. I guess he was 55 but seemed 70. He was limping and didn't look well. I imagine he doesn't have much choice. His English was marginal and, being an older guy, I suppose his employment prospects are not too good. It will be tough for him as things slide away.

In my case I never expected things to last. I got a nice financial boost in my first year so I can't say that it was a bad deal. I don't want to become a limping burnout so I'm drifting away, too. I have the means to be able to walk away.


----------



## 13210 (Apr 21, 2015)

I started taking only Select/Lux about a year ago. Too many bad experiences with X drivers and their cars.


----------



## i_k (Jul 30, 2016)

The only thing constant about ridesharing is that it's consistently getting worse. And if @Actionjax is out of the game you know it's about time to walk away..


----------



## Ashoor (Feb 26, 2017)

People would rather get paid less than to be bossed around. This is the new reality. People want autonomy and flexibility even if it means lower pay. That is why you have over 100K drivers doing Uber in the gta


----------



## Ahmado (Jan 8, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> *Yes, what the hell happened this morning??? Absolutely NO surge. I thought the Uber App was malfunctioning???*


I left Toronto around 6 am, i had feeling that no surge today

Good thing i collected 5 points


----------



## Konkort (Mar 27, 2018)

That is intriguing, Actionjax...
Your post looks not like a calm review of Uber evolution for 5 years.
It sounds like a love story with a sad end.
Usually people don't make an anniversary regards a first working day for former company, at least not so emotionally. They do it in memory of a first night, even with an ex partner ( in this case, yes, a monster, you used a correct word).
I remember you as a very active Uber supporter 3-4 years ago. So active that many drivers suspected you in some connection with Uber office, some bustards even suggested that you were on pay...Nothing to hide? Maybe you were betrayed or offended by Uber in some way? 
You look so angry on Uber that you forgot to mention about many good things: making ridesharing legal in Toronto and adding HST in fare structure (do you remember how we had hidden a cell phones with app from the police, and Uber income from CRA), implementation of rewards (just in quests I made for 1.5 year about 30K), a shocking appreciation bonus (in a size of 1/3 average yearly income in Ontario).
All in one, I think you tell not a whole story. Supposed to be more dramatic....


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Konkort said:


> That is intriguing, Actionjax...
> Your post looks not like a calm review of Uber evolution for 5 years.
> It sounds like a love story with a sad end.
> Usually people don't make an anniversary regards a first working day for former company, at least not so emotionally. They do it in memory of a first night, even with an ex partner ( in this case, yes, a monster, you used a correct word).
> ...


Not angry or betrayed. I just feel that ride share has been ruined by the lack of maintaining any sort of quality control. While ride share became legal it also became an open door for everyone to do it. It became an easy way for people with either low skill or skills who didn't want to get a job to sign up for something even from day 1 most of us knew was not sustainable full time. Anyone who did the math knew that while there was money in the early days long term the KM would catch up with people and they would be left with failing machines and and no way to keep the gig going.

While it was considered grey area to do this in the early days passengers loved what we did. We were disrupters of a corrupt taxi industry. We made money hand over fist and it was worth it and it was fun

Now looking over the numbers people don't realize they have been had. Uber has you hooked. And in time when the race to lower their standards to make up for lost revenue. Or they play with your pay while you sit for 2 hours without a ping for a $5 ride. You will realize you are burning away your life in a car and missing out on what is going on in the world.

Uber to be honest is still a good part time gig. But I would say there are too many people living now in their cars full time for it to be worth it for anyone.

Uber has evolved. But drivers haven't.


----------



## clearport (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm not far behind you @Actionjax as you may have known. But you're absolutely right, this gig isn't what we were accustomed to back in 2014. We were considered bandits and loved every minute of it. Everything must change and some for worse, this is just the reality of the times we live in. I have also adjusted and still surviving pretty well ?

All the best my friend!


----------



## Speedy_Gonzales (Jun 14, 2018)

And............... surge was suppressed this morning too. Nothing at all. There were no drivers available, and still Uber didn’t allow surge to kick in.


----------



## uber_from_the north (Dec 19, 2017)

Very well said Mr. Actionjax. 

5 years from now. The streets will be full of rideshare drivers. When will uber/lyft stop taking ants?

I don't think they will.


----------



## AlexXx (Jun 25, 2017)

uber_from_the north said:


> Very well said Mr. Actionjax.
> 
> 5 years from now. The streets will be full of rideshare drivers. When will uber/lyft stop taking ants?
> 
> I don't think they will.


That was the plan. Million cars on the streets. Base rate


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Speedy_Gonzales said:


> .... There were no drivers available...


You think so?... I didn't find it all that busy for some reason. Lyft was busy (or rather desperate) kept sending +10mins pickups.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

Actionjax said:


> Well I passed my 5 year mark at the end of August and was one of the first drivers to hit the streets in the early days. I must say the landscape has changed quite a bit since then. Some Good and some not so good.
> 
> I for one have stopped taking rides for about 3 months now and was very limited since late last year. People come and go doing this gig for many reasons, some people are still holding on.
> 
> ...


Excellent and sad lament for the old days. Happy anniversary! As some one who straddled both the old and new transportation taxi models I for one can honestly say I lived the best part of both. One thing that is different is that anyone doing Uber today would never have the possibility to move up the social strata ladder as I did driving the taxi and airport limousine business. The other sad aspect is that the whole idea of the taxi culture also changed along with it the gypsy romantic spirit. Seemed everyone was a character with a distinct personality and a personal signature. Customers were chatty and sometimes too introspective. I learned to be a councillor, social worker, psychotherapist, psychologist, good cop and a reluctant bouncer.

The departure of the taxi industry made way for the rampant Neoliberalism that has infected every aspect of democratic liberal societies around the world. Uber was the poster child of this economic disruption and its' outright breaking of rules and regulations. This cowboy digital capitalism has also spawned a backlash that is now evident in the issues of our day. Brexit, the rise of the far right, resurgence of nazism, white nationalism and nationalism is the consequence of capitalisms systematic failures. In many ways Uber drivers were the guinea pigs of this now functional disorder as it entrenches itself into the political and economic abyss we all collectively must face and confront.

How this all ends is beyond any of us to guess other than to say conditions of insecurity and the whole nature of precarious work is now a normal fixture of post capitalism. However in the end people do have breaking points, how far along we are on that continuum is the bigger existential question and hopefully it doesn't mean another world conflagration.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Its not an evolution but a morphing into the worst aspects of the taxi industry. At least the taxis have restricted the number of licences so their pay is not being eroded and reduced even further.


How's Neoliberalism working? It's called slavery.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

dmoney155 said:


> You think so?... I didn't find it all that busy for some reason. Lyft was busy (or rather desperate) kept sending +10mins pickups.


*Yes, what the hell happened this morning again??? Absolutely NO surge. I thought the Uber App was malfunctioning???*

*Is Uber doing like Lyft and pocketing the surge now???? And ideas, @RideshareDog?*
:cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin:


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> *Yes, what the hell happened this morning again??? Absolutely NO surge. I thought the Uber App was malfunctioning???*
> 
> *Is Uber doing like Lyft and pocketing the surge now???? And ideas, @RideshareDog?*
> :cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin:


Why would there always be a surge? Drivers are more and more opting to do mornings cuz u people keep talking about how much u made in the morning


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Skorpio said:


> We drive for points now..
> Took Uber 1,200 Marketing people to archieve that..
> 
> Its a vicious circle..
> ...


Points and Badges.

Shame what this has become !


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

RideshareDog said:


> Why would there always be a surge? Drivers are more and more opting to do mornings cuz u people keep talking about how much u made in the morning


Damn full timers. This is the beginning of the end!!!


----------



## Luckydraw (Sep 16, 2019)

You mean I cant trade in my Pro points for cash! WTF


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

My description is that uber went from solid ? to like explosive diarrhea... shit on everything that was good


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Luckydraw said:


> You mean I cant trade in my Pro points for cash! WTF


Yes, driving for points now is the NEW trend and the road to POVERTY. LOL.


----------



## Tj77 (Nov 26, 2016)

I was talking with my fri3nd in New York and he just completed 7500 points and they got 5points per ride during rush hour


----------



## Myxx (Jun 26, 2015)

Coming up to 5 years also... Oh the memories of $35.00 per hour guarantees, referral fees that stacked up to $4,000.00 and appreciative pax. 

I still do drive 10-12 hours a week only because my home sits in the southern shadow of the CN Tower. I remember the days that getting a quality ping happened as soon as i pulled out of my garage.. Nowadays, I have to navigate for an open parking spot along Bremner (Shitter2) and hope for a request. No big deal, this is only a side hustle hobby for me, but I feel for the ants who think they can sustain supporting a family doing this gig.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Actionjax said:


> I for one have stopped taking rides for about 3 months now and was very limited since late last year.


My chariot was officially too old for rideshare in April. This December would have been five years for me. However, even if my car had not been deemed too old, I would have hung up the keys myself too around that time. The earnings we're getting to the point where I was basically just driving to make back the money that I spend in gas driving to make back the money I spent in gas. It was somewhat fortuitous that my car was past the age limit right at the time when rideshare driving was simply no longer profitable. Even a year prior to that, it was obvious to me that it would be iladvised for me to go and buy a newer car; and the earnings only got worse as April got closer.


Actionjax said:


> There was a time when SURGE was a thing.


Ahhhh yes; the good all days! Surge was what made up your earnings so that rideshare driving was actually somewhat profitable. Without surge it would've been unprofitable from Day One.&#8230;just like it is now.


Actionjax said:


> Surge was not just the evenings either. Mornings there was a good amount/ every rain storm or snow storm.


I used to have a saying; "bad weather is every Uber driver's best friend." Not anymore. It's actually better to just stay home when it rains and let the cabbies have it.


Actionjax said:


> I for one just don't trust the service. I might be jaded because of my inside information but I for one would only take it in a pinch.


For sometime now, I have suspected that a lot of the same people who used to sing Uber's praises have long since gone back to the taxi cartels; Simply because those drivers, at least, have a clue what the Hell they're doing. I also noticed a marked change in the quality of pax over the years too.


Actionjax said:


> But many have see the party is almost over and cashing out is the right option and the right time.


Amen!


Actionjax said:


> Something tells me there are going to be tough times for rideshare and it's drivers in the next few years, and it will be very different than it is today. Government red tape is only going to get worse, and the costs to do this will only get higher.


My prediction is that, unless Uber and Lyft change the way they do business, neither company will be a going concern five years from now. The rideshare industry will still be here; but the Grandaddys that started it all will be long gone


Actionjax said:


> Also Uber Pool eventually got better with some push from the driver community when it came to pay inequity. Yes, Uber sometimes would react to driver issues.


Be assured that this responsiveness to drivers concern about pool was no act of benevolence on Uber's part. They did it only because they realized that if they didn't do anything to improve it for the drivers, pretty much all of the drivers would have refused to pick up any pool pax


Actionjax said:


> it was a good ride for the most part. I met some great people doing this, both passengers and other drivers.


Ditto! Heck, I even got to meet you!

In 4 1/4 years of rideshare driving, I got to learn a lot about this city and what is really going on in it that I never would have learned simply watching news or reading newspapers. In fact I can even give you the address of an after call-time speakeasy, downtown. ?


Actionjax said:


> When I first started I wanted to be part of the big FU to the Taxi industry.


I know the feeling bro! There is something very empowering about flipping the bird to The Man, and watching him just stand there completely powerless to do anything about it.
????????


Actionjax said:


> What does the next 5 years bring do you think?


Like I said: the industry of rideshare is here to stay; that genie ?‍♀ will not be going back into the lamp anytime soon or willingly. However, the two big 800 pound gorilla's that started it all, will not be here; They will have long since filed for bankruptcy.


Actionjax said:


> I know I'm not here like I used to be but I continue to lurk.


I know that as a retired driver, my rightful place is up on the back-benches, letting all the currently active drivers have the floor. But I suppose you and I are like elder-statesmen who, while no longer active in the game, are still looked up to for advise. I've been trying to extricate myself from this forum too, by commenting less and less; but I see posts that I can't help but respond to. I guess it's like coming off drugs; It takes time and patience.


Karl Marx said:


> The other sad aspect is that the whole idea of the taxi culture also changed along with it the gypsy romantic spirit. Seemed everyone was a character with a distinct personality and a personal signature. Customers were chatty and sometimes too introspective. I learned to be a councillor, social worker, psychotherapist, psychologist, good cop and a reluctant bouncer.


You are so correct! The days of the quirky taxi driver are now long over. Back then, the taxi driver was sort of the outlaw / night watchman of the goings on of the city. Someone who lived on society's periphery, and wouldn't of had it any other way. I think we can now declare those days pretty much done.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

Yam Digger said:


> My chariot was officially too old for rideshare in April. This December would have been five years for me. However, even if my car had not been deemed too old, I would have hung up the keys myself too around that time. The earnings we're getting to the point where I was basically just driving to make back the money that I spend in gas driving to make back the money I spent in gas. It was somewhat fortuitous that my car was past the age limit right at the time when rideshare driving was simply no longer profitable. Even a year prior to that, it was obvious to me that it would be iladvised for me to go and buy a newer car; and the earnings only got worse as April got closer.
> 
> Ahhhh yes; the good all days! Surge was what made up your earnings so that rideshare driving was actually somewhat profitable. Without surge it would've been unprofitable from Day One.&#8230;just like it is now.
> 
> ...


Instead of the taxi driver being murdered its' now the driver killing passengers.


----------



## snackjack (Dec 8, 2017)

Actionjax said:


> Well I passed my 5 year mark at the end of August and was one of the first drivers to hit the streets in the early days. I must say the landscape has changed quite a bit since then. Some good and some not so good.
> 
> I for one have stopped taking rides for about 3 months now and was very limited since late last year. People come and go doing this gig for many reasons, some people are still holding on.
> 
> ...


Well I must thank you for this well thought of and articulated note. I read every word thinking " gee I've only been doing UE for a few years and I agree with all of it ". 
I recently popped into the Green hub in Scarborough with just s few questions on my mind ; I couldn't even get in the door it was that packed. I went home. 
There are many articles now of this new " gig economy " where the only boss is an algorithm.Even restaurant owners tell me it's impossible to speak with a " real " person at Uber. 
I've had a few free meals ( one was 2 bags of Swiss Chalet " and delivered to everyone from kids to families to "ladies of the night ". 
Like everyone else , the big draw is working my own hours yet I always wonder how much that advantage is " eroded " by lost wages. ( no more bonus or surge etc. )
I really don drive that much , just enough to cover a few bills and beer. Hahaha. 
I agree , whether it's UE or driving people , the huge influx of new crappy unskilled inexperienced drivers will NOT be a good thing. 
Be good. Drive safe.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Great article!

I started in early 2017 and even THEN it was good. I remember back to back surge trips downtown every. Thursday. Friday. and Saturday night. Now there are so many drivers that those nights are often base rate but with obnoxious, entitled pax!

I remember a 6x surge the night of a Chainsmokers concert over 2 years ago. I remember getting paid like $30 or $40 to take some people 2 miles. I remember mornings when I was literally the only car available downtown and could influence the surge by going offline.

Now I am picky and choosy. I've bought into Uber Pro, but I don't drive as often as I used to. Often times I'll just get out of work or whatever and accept a ping to go downtown, then when I see there is no surge I'll set the DF for home immediately. If I pick up at least $25 a day I'm making enough to pay for my car, which gets me to my day job.

The days of solid red surges, when the whole city was lit up red, are all but gone. I see them occasionally on Badger game days, but that's it.

I still like driving. I like it a lot. But I've controlled the cost side of the equation since I can't control the revenue side. I even tell pax this. They need to know that to make it worth it, a driver needs to be business savvy instead of just opportunistic.

I am saddened when I see a brand new pickup truck with an Uber or Lyft sticker in it. Those drivers are ruining it for themselves and everyone else. I point this out on my local Facebook group, but there is so much ignorance and everyone wants to be positive.

Uber on!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Actionjax said:


> Well I passed my 5 year mark at the end of August and was one of the first drivers to hit the streets in the early days. I must say the landscape has changed quite a bit since then. Some good and some not so good.
> 
> I for one have stopped taking rides for about 3 months now and was very limited since late last year. People come and go doing this gig for many reasons, some people are still holding on.
> 
> ...


This is very very good. I hope some Uber management reads it.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

2016. Lower rates mean more rides, more money for drivers.

2017 180 days if change.

2018 We heard your concerns on surge so we changed it. 

2019 Drivers aren't core to its business.


----------



## Speedy_Gonzales (Jun 14, 2018)

dmoney155 said:


> You think so?... I didn't find it all that busy for some reason. Lyft was busy (or rather desperate) kept sending +10mins pickups.


No cars available yonge bloor right now. No surge . Heavy traffic. Gotta earn those uberpro points 3x


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Speedy_Gonzales said:


> No cars available yonge bloor right now. No surge . Heavy traffic. Gotta earn those uberpro points 3x


Uber pro points was a genius idea to get every driver out during the busy times and kill off any chance of surge. Almost as bad as a text message of the old days telling every driver about how much money was to be made that night.

What's even more amazing on their loyalty program is they offer almost no monetary incentive. For most it opens up app features that are taken away if you use them to your advantage. As well as any perks.

Got to hand it to Uber. Pure genius on driver manipulation. They been trying to figure this out from the start. How to get all the drivers out when it's busy to kill surge and increase trip volume.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Actionjax said:


> Not angry or betrayed. I just feel that ride share has been ruined by the lack of maintaining any sort of quality control. While ride share became legal it also became an open door for everyone to do it. It became an easy way for people with either low skill or skills who didn't want to get a job to sign up for something even from day 1 most of us knew was not sustainable full time. Anyone who did the math knew that while there was money in the early days long term the KM would catch up with people and they would be left with failing machines and and no way to keep the gig going.
> 
> While it was considered grey area to do this in the early days passengers loved what we did. We were disrupters of a corrupt taxi industry. We made money hand over fist and it was worth it and it was fun
> 
> ...


I have to humbly disagree with you when you state: "you are burning away your life and missing out on what's going on". It's actually the complete opposite. Sitting in an office all day is where people are missing out on life. Drivers can quit whenever they want and have time to do what they enjoy most. Driver's have definitely evolved that's why there's so many.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> I have to humbly disagree with you when you state: "you are burning away your life and missing out on what's going on". It's actually the complete opposite. Sitting in an office all day is where people are missing out on life. Drivers can quit whenever they want and have time to do what they enjoy most. Driver's have definitely evolved that's why there's so many.


I don't think that's the case with the full time grinders out there. I didn't miss out on life and in fact Uber gave me a second income that paid for lots of great trips and afforded me quite a few toys. But that speaks to many who are not full time grinders who actually bought cars specifically to do this. Have huge payments because their interest payments are high or they get on the Rental bandwagon and need to shove money towards that.

I sit in an office myself. I don't think I'm missing out on life. My job while at times very stressful I have what I need to make a difference in my company and they afford me the time I need to be with my Family. I have freedom probably more than Uber to be honest.

So while I probably painted Ride-share or driving in general as a waste of ones life you are probably right in not all circumstances. No different than an office job being the same thing.


----------



## Myxx (Jun 26, 2015)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> I have to humbly disagree with you when you state: "you are burning away your life and missing out on what's going on". It's actually the complete opposite. Sitting in an office all day is where people are missing out on life. Drivers can quit whenever they want and have time to do what they enjoy most. Driver's have definitely evolved that's why there's so many.


You gotta be kidding..... My 30 days of PAID vacation (PTO) give me lots of time to check out what's going on and my Top Tier benefits package (includes Pension) ensures that I won't be "missing out on what's going on". Yes I do sit in an office all day mentoring my team and regularly I sit at the the airport travelling to meet with clients and my remote team in some of the best parts of North America. Yes drivers can quit whenever they want to and so can I .. I'll be @ Wooden Sticks teeing off @ 1pm ( While still getting paid) Have a great day privileged full-time Uber driver!


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Myxx said:


> You gotta be kidding..... My 30 days of PAID vacation (PTO) give me lots of time to check out what's going on and my Top Tier benefits package (includes Pension) ensures that I won't be "missing out on what's going on". Yes I do sit in an office all day mentoring my team and regularly I sit at the the airport travelling to meet with clients and my remote team in some of the best parts of North America. Yes drivers can quit whenever they want to and so can I .. I'll be @ Wooden Sticks teeing off @ 1pm ( While still getting paid) Have a great day privileged full-time Uber driver!


It's comical that you're trying to argue this point. Of the millions of Uber/Lyft driver's out there 90% sign up for the freedom and flexibility.
I GUARANTEE! GUARANTEE you, I can go you your place of employment today and ask anyone you work with if they applied at your company because of the "flexibility" and not one person would say that's why they applied. There's no comparison when it comes to freedom, flexibility and free time.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> When ina
> 
> LMAO. If you skip work to hit the links 3 days in a row you're fired. If I do, I'm not. Plus I can recoup the money grinding for 4 days. And that grinding consists of pushing a pedal 1-2 inches and turning a steering wheel 9 inches to the left and right.


And what happens when you are sick. And how much have you saved for retirement when all is said and done.

I don't think one gets fired at @Myxx level in an organization for being way for 3 days. Most of us have clear targets. They don't tend to care how it's done. Just get it done.

If you honestly think Rideshare is the end all be all and is a good stable job then you are lost. It wasn't even a good stable job 5 years ago neverminzd now.

Part time is barely worth it with all that paperwork at the end of the year for the taxes and HST submissions. Hell it's not even worth the effort pulling the car seat out for it.

And in the end you can kiss that car goodbye in 4 years. But hey you probably have a 6 year loan on it that they will roll you in to a new loan and have even higher payments in the Mercedes range for some base model Corolla.

You can't be serious here saying Uber is better than full time stable work.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Actionjax said:


> I don't think that's the case with the full time grinders out there. I didn't miss out on life and in fact Uber gave me a second income that paid for lots of great trips and afforded me quite a few toys. But that speaks to many who are not full time grinders who actually bought cars specifically to do this. Have huge payments because their interest payments are high or they get on the Rental bandwagon and need to shove money towards that.
> 
> I sit in an office myself. I don't think I'm missing out on life. My job while at times very stressful I have what I need to make a difference in my company and they afford me the time I need to be with my Family. I have freedom probably more than Uber to be honest.
> 
> So while I probably painted Ride-share or driving in general as a waste of ones life you are probably right in not all circumstances. No different than an office job being the same thing.


The major difference being you have to be with your family when "your job" allows you to be with them. With Uber you can be with your familiy when "you" want to be with them.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> The major difference being you have to be with your family when "your job" allows you to be with them. With Uber you can be with your familiy when "you" want to be with them.


Really? So when you grind you can do that anytime? Or are you forced to work the times when there is actual rides and it's busy. That anytime to be with your family is false. You can choose whenever you want is correct. But who wants to sit for 3 hours waiting for a ping because you want to work 9 am to 4 pm on a weekday. When there is minimal passenger volume.

So I will agree in part you can pick whenever you want. But you can't make money anytime you want.

And when I say when my job allows it I make my own times when I work.

If I come in at 10 AM no problem. Leave at 3 PM no problem. Don't come in at all no problem. Work from home no problem. I even moved my office so I could be close to home. 5 minute drive to the office and free electric charging.

5 weeks vacation and full benefits. Yes I worked 20 years here to get there but it All paid off. I still have flexibility and I don't need to grind a 1 AM shift to make ends meet.

Show me a 20 year driver doing Uber. You can't because there is no such thing. Moist drivers wash out in their first year or first big auto expense or accident. Whatever comes first.

But hey you have choice right?


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Actionjax said:


> Really? So when you grind you can do that anytime? Or are you forced to work the times when there is actual rides and it's busy. That anytime to be with your family is false. You can choose whenever you want is correct. But who wants to sit for 3 hours waiting for a ping because you want to work 9 am to 4 pm on a weekday. When there is minimal passenger volume.
> 
> So I will agree in part you can pick whenever you want. But you can't make money anytime you want.
> 
> ...


You chose a 20yr career and still drive Uber tells me everything I need about your job and all the flexibility, benefits it gives you.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Roll back a paycut or two. It would foster good will. Stop telling us changes that hurt us are helping us, making the world a better place etc. That's become a pathological lie (sick joke) both Uber and Lyft are guilty of


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

5 years ago you could make a quick hundred dollars in 3 or 4 hours. Any time night or day. Now it takes at least 8 hours to do it.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> You chose a 20yr career and still drive Uber tells me everything I need about your job and all the flexibility, benefits it gives you.


You know nothing about me or my reasons I did Uber. But let's just say the small part was extra income. And that Income didn't just come from driving.

But good luck in your driving long term.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Actionjax said:


> You know nothing about me or my reasons I did Uber. But let's just say the small part was extra income. And that Income didn't just come from driving.
> 
> But good luck in your driving long term.


You could make extra money doing anything. You chose Uber because of the flexibility like everyone else. Why don't you work a part time job like your full time job then if it has sooooo many benefits?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> You could make extra money doing anything. You chose Uber because of the flexibility like everyone else. Why don't you work a part time job like your full time job then if it has sooooo many benefits?


I don't need a part time job for benefits. My full time job does that for me. Uber was purely to reduce my car expenses for a commuter that was already costing me money. Smart people figure out how to reduce their costs. Not create new ones.

Also I liked giving the taxi industry a big FU.

I also networked with people that led to other opportunities.

If this was all about the money I would have stopped long time ago. So I'm not saying it didn't benefit me. And you are right no other option would afford me to do that. But that does not mean it's a good way to work for most who decide to do this as a living. There are better transportation options available.

But you already knew that right?


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

Uber started as a part time bandit transportation service and of course broke every rule regarding regulation, safety and the public good. Now we are living the legacy of thousands of empty Uber cars driving and clogging up Toronto's main roads. Lovely time to always being sitting in traffic, you can thank Uber for that.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Karl Marx said:


> Uber started as a part time bandit transportation service and of course broke every rule regarding regulation, safety and the public good. Now we are living the legacy of thousands of empty Uber cars driving and clogging up Toronto's main roads. Lovely time to always being sitting in traffic, you can thank Uber for that.


Toronto's road network was snarled long before UBER came along. Sure ride-hail is NOT helping in this regard. But in 2019, if Ridehail did not exist, you would be sitting in traffic anyway.
What UBER has probably done more is erode fares from TTC and GO (public transit), which makes funding future upgrades and lines even more onerous than it already is.


----------



## Speedy_Gonzales (Jun 14, 2018)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> The major difference being you have to be with your family when "your job" allows you to be with them. With Uber you can be with your familiy when "you" want to be with them.


What you talking about broski? Uber Drivers, the ones that are full time have no flexibility at all. They must work 7 days a week. Get sick? Don't get paid. Want a vacation? Don't get paid. Want to spend time with family, don't get paid. Sure these 9-5ers office jobs are just as crappy, but in a different way. People thinking about retirement might not live that long to enjoy their pensions.

Bottom line, office or Uber, your job sucks.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Speedy_Gonzales said:


> What you talking about broski? Uber Drivers, the ones that are full time have no flexibility at all. They must work 7 days a week. Get sick? Don't get paid. Want a vacation? Don't get paid. Want to spend time with family, don't get paid. Sure these 9-5ers office jobs are just as crappy, but in a different way. People thinking about retirement might not live that long to enjoy their pensions.
> 
> Bottom line, office or Uber, your job sucks.


1. Most Uber drivers don't get sick because they're not in an office with 100 other sick people. And we don't need sick time. We turn off and on when we want to.
2. Uber drivers are always on vacation. We travel everywhere.
3. We can spend time with family anytime we want. Not just on the weekends like most 9-5ers. Any random Tues afternoon I can take my niece to the park.



Actionjax said:


> There are better transportation options available.


Name one?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Roadmasta said:


> 2016. Lower rates mean more rides, more money for drivers.
> 
> 2017 180 days if change.
> 
> ...


Uh...what concerns did WE have on on surge?! -o:


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Roadmasta said:


> 2019 Drivers aren't core to its business.


&#8230;And if EVERY rideshare drivers decided to quit and no new ones joined, both Uber and Lyft would go out of business, literally, overnight.&#8230;even though the driver are not core to their business ? 


Actionjax said:


> Got to hand it to Uber. Pure genius on driver manipulation.


In prior lives, both Travis and Dara were cult leaders.


Actionjax said:


> So I will agree in part you can pick whenever you want. *But you can't make money anytime you want.*


??


IMMA DRIVER said:


> I have to humbly disagree with you when you state: "you are burning away your life and missing out on what's going on". It's actually the complete opposite. Sitting in an office all day is where people are missing out on life. Drivers can quit whenever they want and have time to do what they enjoy most. Driver's have definitely evolved that's why there's so many.





IMMA DRIVER said:


> You chose a 20yr career and still drive Uber tells me everything I need about your job and all the flexibility, benefits it gives you.





IMMA DRIVER said:


> You could make extra money doing anything. You chose Uber because of the flexibility like everyone else.


Dara K.? Is that you? It's true! Uber execs actually do read the UP forum.


Kurt Halfyard said:


> Toronto's road network was snarled long before UBER came along.


That's true; but rideshare in its current iteration made it worse.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> 1. Most Uber drivers don't get sick because they're not in an office with 100 other sick people. And we don't need sick time. We turn off and on when we want to.
> 2. Uber drivers are always on vacation. We travel everywhere.
> 3. We can spend time with family anytime we want. Not just on the weekends like most 9-5ers. Any random Tues afternoon I can take my niece to the park.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, Uber drivers never come in contact with sick people sitting in close quarters in their own personal vehicles. Germs never swirl around in a box on wheels. Uber on forever. -o:


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

ABC123DEF said:


> Oh yeah, Uber drivers never come in contact with sick people sitting in close quarters in their own personal vehicles. Germs never swirl around in a box on wheels. Uber on forever. -o:


Most Uber drivers air out their vehicle after every ride. Especially if someone is coughing or sneezing. Never been sick while ride-sharing. I doubt you have either.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> Most Uber drivers air out their vehicle after every ride. Especially if someone is coughing or sneezing. Never been sick while ride-sharing. I doubt you have either.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> Most Uber drivers air out their vehicle after every ride. Especially if someone is coughing or sneezing. Never been sick while ride-sharing. I doubt you have either.


Well, you're wrong.


----------



## Ubereater (Dec 25, 2015)

Another "how good it was 5 years ago" dribble from another "veteran" I couldn't bother reading, but I will repeat again: 5 years ago it was a THEFT from the legit cabbies, who didn't make that much money in the first place.
Now you have to EARN it, you're lazy thief.


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

Who can hang on longer, the Uber drivers, the Uber financiers, or the long suffering Uber clients?


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Ubereater said:


> I couldn't bother reading,


Yet you bothered yourself to reply; as if you actually had something intelligible to contribute.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Toronto's road network was snarled long before UBER came along. Sure ride-hail is NOT helping in this regard. But in 2019, if Ridehail did not exist, you would be sitting in traffic anyway.
> What UBER has probably done more is erode fares from TTC and GO (public transit), which makes funding future upgrades and lines even more onerous than it already is.


Exactly why Uber was never a sustainable transportation mode or alternative. Basically the entire model is base on theft and usage of the public transportation infrastructure.


----------



## Ubereater (Dec 25, 2015)

Yam Digger said:


> Yet you bothered yourself to reply; as if you actually had something intelligible to contribute.


I just did intelligent contribute, in case if you didn't notice, trying to explain the difference between the THEFT and EARNING.
I read heaps of the "veterans"(5 years lol) posts in this forum. They are all the same...the thieves they all are.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Ubereater said:


> Another "how good it was 5 years ago" dribble from another "veteran" I couldn't bother reading, but I will repeat again: 5 years ago it was a THEFT from the legit cabbies, who didn't make that much money in the first place.
> Now you have to EARN it, you're lazy thief.


I think you don't know how much cabbies who owned their plate made? It was a broken industry. And passengers are the ones who were getting screwed. It's only fair to provide that in return.


----------



## Jonathan Timmons (Aug 29, 2019)

Actionjax said:


> Really? So when you grind you can do that anytime? Or are you forced to work the times when there is actual rides and it's busy. That anytime to be with your family is false. You can choose whenever you want is correct. But who wants to sit for 3 hours waiting for a ping because you want to work 9 am to 4 pm on a weekday. When there is minimal passenger volume.
> 
> So I will agree in part you can pick whenever you want. But you can't make money anytime you want.
> 
> ...


Ignore him @Actionjax.

This @IMMA DRIVER guy is notorious on the Boston forum for being someone who drank the Uber KOOL AID. He doesn't even live in Massachusetts (he is from Rhode Island), but constantly posts his earnings to earn Internet brownie points.

It doesn't matter what you say to this guy, he keeps coming back to how glorious it is to be an Uber driver. Read through some of his threads and you'll see that he is largely ridiculed by other Boston drivers because of how much of an ant he is.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Jonathan Timmons said:


> Read through some of his threads and you'll see that he is largely ridiculed by other Boston drivers because of how much of an ant he is.


@IMMA DRIVER probably gave up driving long ago when he realized that his earnings from rideshare wouldn't cover the payments for the car he iladvisedely bought; and he's now flipping burgers at Micky D's.

He just posts this nonsense to bring up his phenomenally low self-esteem. ?



Ubereater said:


> I just did intelligent contribute


That grammar doesn't sound very intelligent, though.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Skorpio said:


> We drive for points now..
> Took Uber 1,200 Marketing people to archieve that..
> 
> Its a vicious circle..
> ...


Anyone who tells me they are going to buy a new car for Ubering, I tell them to make sure that the car is comfortable to sleep in because it might be where they'll be living if Uber doesn't work out for them.


----------



## SuperuberSFL (Oct 16, 2016)

Ashoor said:


> People would rather get paid less than to be bossed around. This is the new reality. People want autonomy and flexibility even if it means lower pay. That is why you have over 100K drivers doing Uber in the gta


That may be, but at some point you just can't do it for free or almost free.
At some point you become the the idiot loosing money. What point is that ? One has to decide for themself. Desperation has no limits.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

2014-2015 Growing signing drivers, drivers leaving other driving jobs and will regret it one-day. 

2016 Lower rates mean more rides, more money for drivers. 

2017 180 days of change. Six destination filters, short lived. 

2018 We heard your concerns on surge so we changed it.

2019 Drivers aren't core to its business.

2020 hopefully gone.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

Almost 5 yesrs here too. It's dismal now.

People move on I'm in one of the bigger markets and the lack of surge makes this gig almost unbearable. I cannot imagine driving in smaller markets.

Earnings are easily down 25% . Why ? Uber and Lyft are taking the surge money now.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

Roadmasta said:


> 2014-2015 Growing signing drivers, drivers leaving other driving jobs and will regret it one-day.
> 
> 2016 Lower rates mean more rides, more money for drivers.
> 
> ...


I have a very strong love/hate relationship with rideshare. Lately it's more hate than love and my exit strategy is finally paying dividends so I've largely hung up the keys the last few months. Hopefully it stays that way.

That being said, I don't want them to go away though their greed and ruthlessness to the only people who allow them to exist makes them both deserve nothing less. Especially lyft, because of their inferiority in every way sugarcoated with extra smarminess on top.

What I do want is the pendulum to swing back the other way so that rideshare driving becomes a viable gig again. They need to raise the prices they pay drivers to a sustainable level and while raising fares to riders and cutting expenses to a level that allows them to exist as a going concern. I believe both can do this if they give up on the SDC pipe dream, raise X rates for drivers to at least a buck a mile at base, $1.50 for the riders, and cut some other expenses at corporate. They'd still be way cheaper than taxis and be profitable immediately if they did these things.

But they won't. Instead, they'll find themselves either in bankruptcy or regulated out of existence due to their arrogance, greed, and foolishness. Serves em right!



80sDude said:


> Almost 5 yesrs here too. It's dismal now.
> 
> People move on I'm in one of the bigger markets and the lack of surge makes this gig almost unbearable. I cannot imagine driving in smaller markets.
> 
> Earnings are easily down 25% . Why ? Uber and Lyft are taking the surge money now.


I am in one of the bigger markets as well. I still look at the maps at the times I typically drive when i still did and I'm astounded at what I see. I don't know how they have enough ant supply to cover demand at what they offer lately. They also raised booking fees and rates for riders and kept it all recently too.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

Yup. I know


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

AlexXx said:


> 3000 a week? When was that lol


I achieved that on regular basis 5 years ago. You worked your ass off for it but it could be done.


----------



## Codi Cat (Sep 22, 2019)

Actionjax said:


> Well I passed my 5 year mark at the end of August and was one of the first drivers to hit the streets in the early days. I must say the landscape has changed quite a bit since then. Some good and some not so good.
> 
> I for one have stopped taking rides for about 3 months now and was very limited since late last year. People come and go doing this gig for many reasons, some people are still holding on.
> 
> ...





Actionjax said:


> Well I passed my 5 year mark at the end of August and was one of the first drivers to hit the streets in the early days. I must say the landscape has changed quite a bit since then. Some good and some not so good.
> 
> I for one have stopped taking rides for about 3 months now and was very limited since late last year. People come and go doing this gig for many reasons, some people are still holding on.
> 
> ...


Interesting comments. I've been driving Uber part time for 4 1/2 years. No complaints or issues. I'm in the Bay Area, so perhaps that's why I'm always busy. The only change that I don't really like is the drastically reduced bonuses. I'm also not clear about the purpose or usefulness of the point system. I don't think it has any bearing as an incentive for me. I'm not especially thrilled with Uber Express either. It's just the opposite of express! However, I understand why Uber corporate needed to institute this. Basically, Uber is the perfect part time job. I'm mostly weekends; sometimes a few hours during the week.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> No more $3000 /week earnings. That's all folklore gone to wayside. Now you can brag about getting 3000 points and grossing $1000/week. LOL.


3000 per week x 52 weeks is 156000 per year. I thought you accidentally added a zero but then you went on to say its now 1000 per week. You mean 52000 per year now? I am not sure what market you are in but after three years of doing this there has never been a time, here in Cleveland, that I could reach 1000 per week let alone 3000 per week. In our market, now that surge is gone, 6.00 per hour is about what I expect when I drive (which I mostly only do with the destination filter on but which is more and more no longer being a destination filter but instead sends me rides in all directions thus after accepting if it is in a different direction, more than a mile away pick up, I just keep driving and dont even bother cancelling the ride and let the rider cancel as they see I am obviously not picking them up)


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

I think these companies were given free reign in the beginning because many of the world economies were still shit and governments knew it was better to give unemployed workers a job and a sense of purpose then to keep them on the public dole.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Speedy_Gonzales said:


> Happy Anniversary!
> Nice time to post this, as this morning there was no surge but traffic everywhere.
> 
> Atleast we have this
> ...


Hmmmm is that a number 5 or S for Slave? Something to ponder....


----------



## vamp!re (Feb 11, 2019)

loilae said:


> 1. Loose requirement signing up
> 2. Country with huge influx of immigrants from "every part of the world"
> 
> Now take 10 secs connecting all the dots with a little bit of logic. You get why people are willing to drive for peanuts and WILL continue to do so.


Immigrants pay taxes helps country run better compare to empty chilly land.


----------



## lfofriley (Dec 2, 2019)

Actionjax said:


> Well I passed my 5 year mark at the end of August and was one of the first drivers to hit the streets in the early days. I must say the landscape has changed quite a bit since then. Some good and some not so good.
> 
> I for one have stopped taking rides for about 3 months now and was very limited since late last year. People come and go doing this gig for many reasons, some people are still holding on.
> 
> ...


I am making really good money in the Chicago market and my customers give great tips so I am shocked at how negative this post is...maybe you just weren't driving the right places or maybe you just aren't a very good driver.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

lfofriley said:


> I am making really good money in the Chicago market and my customers give great tips so I am shocked at how negative this post is...maybe you just weren't driving the right places or maybe you just aren't a very good driver.


Hey bud. Pssst. The OP is like 5 months old. Plus if you're new you're getting the honeymoon pings.


----------



## lfofriley (Dec 2, 2019)

Been on fifteen hundred rides with Gold rating on Uber Eats so no not new. Chicago is busy all day and night as is Ohare so what are you talking about?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

lfofriley said:


> I am making really good money in the Chicago market and my customers give great tips so I am shocked at how negative this post is...maybe you just weren't driving the right places or maybe you just aren't a good driver.


I'm no longer shocked when a New Member lectures us. :wink:


----------



## lfofriley (Dec 2, 2019)

goneubering said:


> I'm no longer shocked when a New Member lectures us. :wink:


lol IVE done 1500 rides for uber eats and a gold star for a year... I know exactly what I am doing.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

lfofriley said:


> lol IVE done 1500 rides for uber eats and a gold star for a year... I know exactly what I am doing.


Apparently you're new enough that you don't understand how to respect other members on this forum.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

lfofriley said:


> I am.....in the Chicago market


That's right, my son: you're in Chi-town. And for the same reason I can't speak for the Chicago market, you can't speak for the Toronto market where @Actionjax and myself live.

Put aside that you're probably getting the honeymoon pings, Toronto is a completely different demographic. The streets are flooded with drivers up here.

Oh by the way: you might want to wipe that smug look &#128064; off your face; you'll soon realize that you're a victim of the algorithm just like everyone else. There's no secret to getting more trips on Uber when everything is set and controlled in Ubers server rooms.

Show some respect to the veterans of the forum.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

They will figure it out eventually.


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

Yam Digger said:


> That's right, my son: you're in Chi-town. And for the same reason I can't speak for the Chicago market, you can't speak for the Toronto market where @Actionjax and myself live.
> 
> Put aside that you're probably getting the honeymoon pings, Toronto is a completely different demographic. The streets are flooded with drivers up here.
> 
> ...


Oxymoron. Any Uber company dealings telling people to show respect.


----------

